# Block heaters for snowblowers.



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

In my search of ebay I ran across this today. 200 Watt Small Engine Snow Blower Chainsaw Heat Heating Heater Magnetic Warmer N | eBay Looks kind of interesting but not sure how well something like that would work for a small engine.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i was thinking about a dip stick heater
Five Star/Oil dipstick heater (15200) | | AutoZone.com


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Those little heaters work great, I have the larger model, but I can't see how you would be able to get it close enough to the oil pan to do any good on a snowblower. William's dipstick heater looks like it might be promising though.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Blue Hill said:


> Those little heaters work great, I have the larger model, but I can't see how you would be able to get it close enough to the oil pan to do any good on a snowblower. William's dipstick heater looks like it might be promising though.



Yea thats exactly what I was thinking. It says its also magnetic but I don't think that would do much good for an aluminum block. Only possible way I could think of getting this to work would to have it mounted under the engine if possible so that you could get as close to the oil as possible.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

The magnetic one isn't much good as the blocks are aluminum. I think the dipstick heater could work but might need deeper oil. Maybe give it a little bend so it lays down in the oil a little more.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

detdrbuzzard said:


> i was thinking about a dip stick heater
> Five Star/Oil dipstick heater (15200) | | AutoZone.com


That would be a good idea as well. At least that method would get right to the oil better. I wonder if they come in different sizes or if the metal could be trimmed for a smaller engine.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Colored Eggs said:


> That would be a good idea as well. At least that method would get right to the oil better. I wonder if they come in different sizes or if the metal could be trimmed for a smaller engine.


If I were allowed a guess, I'd say you might be able to trim some off the top end. The heater part likely goes right to the bottom end of the dipstick.


----------



## Thump_rrr (Dec 22, 2013)

Could the magnetic ones be mounted under the motor plate which is steel (down by the transmission)?
I keep a 70F garage and couldn't be happier.


----------



## framedoctor (Oct 31, 2010)

Search for KATS at O'reillys or Napa. There are several sizes available. I have one on my lawn mower with a blower.
* KAT's by Five Star - Hot Pad Heater *

Part Number: 24100


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

That dipstick heater is a good idea. I`d be more concerned of how it covers the top opening incase it was to snow over night. (Mine is left outside). Right now I just tent the motor and run a ceramic space heater and it warms it right up (takes about 1.5 hrs though at -50c windchill.) only thing that did not fare too well was the cord when I tried to bring the space heater back inside. Man do they get brittle at those temps.


----------



## hunterdude (Dec 30, 2013)

they make glue on ones you can buy


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

I put one on my blower several years back. Just plumbed it into the radiator hose and all in good.


----------

